# So tired of it



## 15240 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well since like September our upstairs toilet has been broke so we have been having to use the toilet in the basement which is in my parents room and has nothing around it giving you privacy and I will go down to use the bathroom and my mom will refuse to go away and same goes for my sisters and then they expect us that if we have to use the bathroom at night we go down there and use it while they are asleep and yes my dad is in the room and the toilet is totally visible from the bed.It makes me so mad because it is disgusting and the stupid thing that toilet is the exact same kind and size as the one in the bathroom but my parents are to selfish to bring it up here because that means them having to get off there fat asses and walk up 2 sets up steps and they keep saying they have no money to replace the toilet yet everytime I turn around my parents are buying #### they do not need.I had not had a problem with my IBS in the past like 2 years but because of not being able to use the bathroom I have not been having bowel movements and have been getting backed up. I have had 3 enemas in like 3 months and it is ridiculous. I can only urinate like three times a day which is when my mom goes to take my sister to school, when she goes to pick her up and when everyones eating dinner and when I have a bowel movment I do not know why but for some reason water has to be running, I know that sounds stupid but I just can not go without the sound of water.I am just so sick of this, I am going to end up screwing up my insides as if they are not messed up already. I am tired of hearing the lame excuse they do not have the money to replace the toilet when they do and that they do not want to move the toilet upstairs, they are just so darn lazy and selfish


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure I understand what you mean? The toilet is in the middle of your parents bedroom? Why can't you shut the bathroom door?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry - IBS is awkward enough without your particular circumstances.Have you tried sitting them down and telling them calmly what kind of effect this has on you? If you haven't, that could be a good thing to try or a good place to start. Tell them that, although you're a family, there are still some things you'd rather keep private and it's dehumanizing to be forced to have a BM when other people are present. And that the infrequency of your use of the restroom is causing health problems, and you don't see how Random Purchase X could be more important than a feeling of health and dignity for everyone. I know that in many situations, time spent in the bathroom is the only time people have away from each other - why else would reading in the bathroom become so popular? People need space, and a break. If you tell them all of this in an angry or accusatory tone, though, they'll probably wall themselves up immediately and be on the defensive, which will get you nowhere. Honestly, at this point I would probably start crying. And if I wasn't, I would make myself cry. There are precious few things in this world that I would actually force myself to use tears for, but this sounds bad enough that I would.Maybe mention to them that they could probably have more of a "haven" in their bedroom if they didn't have to worry about everyone in the family coming at all hours of the day and night to relieve themselves.I'm a little confused, too - is the toilet just sitting in the middle of the room? If so, is there any way you could put up a curtain or something? I mean, that would be better than nothing at all.


----------

